# Linux - Hardware ?



## mipooh (19. August 2003)

Ich bin Linux - Neuling, habe aber ein sicheres Gefühl, MS den Rücken kehren zu wollen. Nun weiss ich nicht, wie lange ich dazu brauchen werde, bis alles läuft  und ich vermute, mein ME muss ich auch noch eine Weile behalten, da einige (teure) Programme wohl nur dort laufen.

Zunächst habe ich eine Linux - Version  namens Thiz  installiert. Leider hat die nicht, wie ich es wollte, sich nur auf HD2 installiert, sondern eine Bootauswahl befindet sich auf HD1. Ich hätte lieber die Systeme völlig getrennt.

Ich würde gern von Euch wissen, bringt es Nachteile, beide Systeme auf einem Rechner zu haben? (ausser, dass man sie nicht gleichzeitig benutzen kann) Oder zumindest Vorteile, wenn Linux allein auf einem Rechner ist?

Evtl. würde ich mir einen weiteren Rechner  für Linux zulegen. Da würde ich gern wissen, ob es bestimmte Rechnereigenschften gibt, die zu beachten sind, was ist mit AMD contra Intel, wieviel Ram, welches Modem (scheint besonders wichtig zu sein). 

Zur Zeit habe ich einen P4, 2.4Mhz, 512 MB Ram, 2x 40 GB HD, HSF-Modem (Conexant) , TNT2 64.


----------



## Christian Fein (19. August 2003)

mipooh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin Linux - Neuling, habe aber ein sicheres Gefühl, MS den Rücken kehren zu wollen.



Glückwunsch für die Entscheidung.
Dennoch, der weg wird hart und steinig, lohnt sich aber.



> Nun weiss ich nicht, wie lange ich dazu brauchen werde, bis alles läuft  und ich vermute, mein ME muss ich auch noch eine Weile behalten, da einige (teure) Programme wohl nur dort laufen.



Ganz wichtig, Linux ist ein unix Betriebssystem, das heisst die ganze Architektur ist anders und Programme werden meist nach einem ganz anderen Gesichtspunkt programmiert. 



> Zunächst habe ich eine Linux - Version  namens Thiz  installiert.



nie gehört



> Leider hat die nicht, wie ich es wollte, sich nur auf HD2 installiert, sondern eine Bootauswahl befindet sich auf HD1. Ich hätte lieber die Systeme völlig getrennt.



Das was du meinst war wohl der Lilo. Einen bootloader benötigst du um eben das Betriebssystem auswählen zu können welches du booten willst. 
Der Lilo schreibt sich in den Bootrecord deiner master Platte.
Dort ist er richtig. Ansonsten liegt sehr wohl das Linux OS auf der anderen platte (wenn du das so in der Installation angegeben hast)



> Ich würde gern von Euch wissen, bringt es Nachteile, beide Systeme auf einem Rechner zu haben? (ausser, dass man sie nicht gleichzeitig benutzen kann) Oder zumindest Vorteile, wenn Linux allein auf einem Rechner ist?



2 und mehr Betriebssysteme bringen eigentlich keine Nachteile wenn mann vorsichtig ist. 
Das bedeutet nicht auf die idee kommen mit Partion Magic die Linux Partion zu verkleinern oder ähnliches.
Ich hatte schon 4 OS gleichzeitig auf einem Rechner laufen, und habe auch im augenblick 2 Rechner mit doubleboot über langenzeitraum problemlos am laufen.



> Evtl. würde ich mir einen weiteren Rechner  für Linux zulegen. Da würde ich gern wissen, ob es bestimmte Rechnereigenschften gibt, die zu beachten sind, was ist mit AMD contra Intel, wieviel Ram, welches Modem (scheint besonders wichtig zu sein).
> 
> Zur Zeit habe ich einen P4, 2.4Mhz, 512 MB Ram, 2x 40 GB HD, HSF-Modem (Conexant) , TNT2 64.



Mittlerweile gibt es keine grossen Hardware probleme mehr mit Linux. Sprich es sollte auf sämmtlicher gängigen Hardware laufen.
Aber als tip kann ich nur sagen: 
Wenn du dir Hardware ausgeguckt hast, dann google mal nach der und Linux. Wenn du nicht ewig viele beiträge mit problemen betreffend der Hardware findest, dann sollte diese keine Probleme machen.

Linux ansich ist weniger Hardwarehungrig als Windows. Das geht soweit das du auch einen 486 40 Mhz nehmen kannst. 
Es kommt aber darauf an was du mit dem Rechner machen willst, Gnome2 und KDE als Desktop  sorgen dafür
das die Hardwareanforderungen mit einem Schlag Windows im nichts nachstehen.
Aber mann kann auch Windowmaker nutzen


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. August 2003)

> Ich würde gern von Euch wissen, bringt es Nachteile, beide Systeme auf einem Rechner zu haben? (ausser, dass man sie nicht gleichzeitig benutzen kann) Oder zumindest Vorteile, wenn Linux allein auf einem Rechner ist?


Nein, das bringt keine Nachteile mit sich. Was Du da allerdings beachten solltest, ist die Tatsache, dass Du für parallel installierte Systeme auch noch zusätzliche Partitionen benötigst und evtl. etwas Speicherplatz verschwendest, wenn die Partitionen nicht richtig verteilt sind (Windows kann kein ext2fs lesen, Linux aber FAT).



> Evtl. würde ich mir einen weiteren Rechner  für Linux zulegen. Da würde ich gern wissen, ob es bestimmte Rechnereigenschften gibt, die zu beachten sind, was ist mit AMD contra Intel, wieviel Ram, welches Modem (scheint besonders wichtig zu sein).


Auch da sollte es keine grösseren Probleme geben. Das aktuelle Red Hat 9 läuft grundsätzlich auch auf meinem P166 noch stabil und performant. Kommen allerdings noch KDE oder Gnome mit ins Spiel, wird es da auch evtl. etwas langsamer laufen. Kommt eben immer ganz darauf an, was Du damit machen willst. 



> Zur Zeit habe ich einen P4, 2.4Mhz, 512 MB Ram, 2x 40 GB HD, HSF-Modem (Conexant) , TNT2 64.


Das sollte auf jeden Fall mehr als ausreichend sein. Trotzdem solltest Du evtl. auf etwas exotischere Hardware achten, denn nicht jede Komponente lässt sich ohne grössere Probleme sofort installieren.


----------

